# No ROS on a new patient



## Cynthia A (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you give me any feedback on this situation?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Feb 11, 2009)

There's no ROS at ALL?
Are there any allergies listed? You can use that for the allergic/immunologic system, at least thats 1. I try not to do this but use it in a situation like this.

Otherwise, I would credit it as the lowest level and educate the provider of the importance of this documentation requirement.


----------



## sstreiber (Feb 11, 2009)

*No ROS for New Patient*

Another idea would be to use any extra associated signs and symptoms (if present) in the appropriate ROS category.

Otherwise, I would bill 99201 and begin to include an ROS review sheet in each chart (or in the pre-visit packet sent to the patient) for completion by patient, family or another healthcare team member.  The physician must review this at each visit and update accordingly.

Good Luck!

Sally


----------



## Cynthia A (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you for all your help


----------



## tristate (Feb 11, 2009)

You can use the information in the HPI for ROS


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 11, 2009)

debsimnz said:


> You can use the information in the HPI for ROS



As long as you don't "double dip".


----------

